# Maryland Reno



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

Third app of round up 23 Aug




25 Aug core aerated seeded Scotts PR Ground Work TTTF and Scotts KBG. Scotts starter fertilizer and straw.


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

28 Aug watering four times a day


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

31 Aug starting to see some grass


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

2 Sept. We had some good rain here.


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

5 Sept. Filling in nicely.


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

Seeing what I believe is some sort of spring onion and crabgrass. Ordered tenacity. Should I apply now or wait until I cut twice?


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

Day 14. Might cut for the first time this weekend.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

Couple things. I too am in the middle of a reno (though 100% PRG) and am tempted to mow. Interestingly the cool season lawn guide mentions waiting until 28 DAG to mow. I'm only 10 DAG and have plants sitting around 2"-3". So I'm not sure if that 28 days is just general guidance when talking about KBG or what. I may still go for a mow anyway...

With the Tenacity, personally I'd hold off. It recommends a month after germination I believe (or some number of cuts, whichever is longer) and since you started seeing germination Aug 31 or maybe a few days earlier based on your pics) I don't think you're ready yet.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mow to keep the grass at 2in for the first few mows.


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks GOTH and g-man. Looks like I'm cutting this weekend. Should I mow at 4" first then 2.5". Some of the grass is at 4.5" now, by Saturday it will be even higher.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Sonic said:


> Thanks GOTH and g-man. Looks like I'm cutting this weekend. Should I mow at 4" first then 2.5". Some of the grass is at 4.5" now, by Saturday it will be even higher.


Cut off no more than 30% within a span of 3 days;


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Cut it twice a day apart like 3" then a day later 2". Coming in nicely... you have nice level ground which really helps overall with watering amd possible washouts. Looking good. If you see weeds pull out what you can as you go around


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

Day 19. First cut. What a difference a few weeks make.


----------



## Brad Lee (Mar 7, 2020)

@Sonic You lawn looks great! How many days after germination did you do your first cut?


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks Brad! 20 days. I'm seeing a lot of crabgrass now. Pulling it out by hand sucks lol. I ordered Tenacity and hope to get the first app down in 10 days


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

Close to a month into this renovation. Today was the second cut.


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

Third cut


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

looks great. Now comes the OCD of trying to maintain it.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

We have had perfect seeding weather in most of MD.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## halby (Jun 8, 2020)

WOW that is a major success. Congrats brother.


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks guy. Really happy with the way this turned out


----------



## Sonic (Sep 4, 2020)

Just about 3 months in, probably the last cut of the year.


----------

